# Othello from bath to fluff to full groom



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

The transition


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks gorgeous! How long does it take to bath/groom him?


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

The bath and fluff took 2 1/2 hours yesterday and it took me 1.5 hours to cut his hair today


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Othello looks fantastic! He is so handsome and refined looking in that trim! Makes me want to pat that soft fluffy coat!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How pretty he looks! I know you're supposed to say 'handsome' for a boy, but darn it! He's PRETTY! LOL!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Had to laugh at how Othello went from drowned rat to glamour boy. He looks so fluffy; the cut really show how much coat he has. Nice job!


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

He is beautiful! Nice job!


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Better view


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Ready for his close up


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great. You did an awesome job. How do you find grooming Othello in comparison to your little girls?


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Othello is beautiful, I love his fluffy coat! I would love to bury my hands in his gorgeous coat!


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> He looks great. You did an awesome job. How do you find grooming Othello in comparison to your little girls?


i actually find him easier to cut because its a bigger canvas. he just takes so long to dry .. but it is a labor of love to do all of them..


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you have a force dryer? Until I got my force dryer, drying Lily at home was just plain misery for both of us unless she was already in a short trim!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Do you have a force dryer? Until I got my force dryer, drying Lily at home was just plain misery for both of us unless she was already in a short trim!


Yes I have a high velocity forced dryer that I absolutely love it gets them all so fluffy it just takes him longer and I'm impatient.lol. But I get it done


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Othello looks great. By the way your avatar always makes me smile, I love your little girl holding the totally relaxed poodle.


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

Rachel76 said:


> Othello looks great. By the way your avatar always makes me smile, I love your little girl holding the totally relaxed poodle.


Thanks I love that picture too. She never puts LAYLA down


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Othello looks so handsome. You did a fantastic job and he looks pleased with the results.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

He is beautiful and I was surprised of the time it takes as, it takes me longer for my toys, however, I am new at trying to groom, it is exhausting to me, I need a break. I like the way you broke it into 2 days, that is what I will do. Easier on me and the girls


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You have yourself one very handsome, well-groomed poser! He belongs center stage.


----------

